# HPS 150 housing replacement...???



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Couldn't find anything using the search feature. 

What are my options for replacing the housings on my HPS 150's. Mine are pushing 5-6 years old and are in rough shape.

I have all the guts in a ballast box.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I (like most people) have the econo light housings but there's a guy in Missouri at show me bowfishing customs that makes some really nice custom housings for a fair price. He built custom brackets for me to mount my econo light housings and he seems to be a good guy and does awesome work.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah mine are from E-conlight too. 

Looks like customs are $85 a pop x 6 pops= $510

Whew not sure I want to drop that much coin. Maybe they just need another coat of paint


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

After 7 years< I painted mine with truck bed dressing and it worked awesome. Completely sealed them from the salt. Easy to touch up and it hides any nicks or bangs.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, the custom ones are pricy. Here are the brackets I had made for my econolights. I love them!


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 2 lights with issues like this. Maybe I'll just replace the 2 and keep on rolling. 









I mounted this last night. Was thinking going this route since 20" light bars are $50 now. Just haven't seen any good reviews vs HPS.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I went from 6 50 Watt LED floods to 4 150 watt HPS. I still like the silence of the battery system more than the genny but the light output of the HPS is addicting. I originally said I'd be swapping back to LED's for my personal boat (not the boat I charter bow fishing and gigging trips from) but now I've almost decided to stick with the genny. The more I fish with it the less I notice the noise. It's almost become a comforting hum. (Honda eu2000) I think it would be tough for you to go from your HPS to LED and ever be satisfied.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

*I*

I use the same hps from economy lights. Housings are not that strong. I usually but up 2 or 3 a year. The 150 is ok to me, to leave the guts in em. I do. If I had 400 watt, I'd probly relocate the guts.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

If you brought me your glass and frame I could build new housings for about 40 bucks each.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Drifter I didn't know you did aluminum fab work??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes I can do it. I can just mig it right now. When I get the funds I'll have a high frequency box for my tig rig.
Next time you see my brother Clay get him to show his transom. I reskined the whole thing a couple years ago.


----------

